# EPDM vs. Torch Down vs. Mod. Bitumen ?



## Ed the Roofer

Do you smell that!

Do you smell that!

I Love the smell of hot asphalt in the morning!


It smells like.....money!



Ed


----------



## AaronB.

I dont think there is any reason to go TPO for the re-roof, i there? Why not also the BUR?


----------



## talos4

sniff, sniff..... MMMMMM!:thumbup:


----------



## RooferJim

The smell of coal tar pitch even better ! 

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Too much coal tar for you dude!

Your cut off for even joking about that.

Man, that the worst feeling in the world, doing a pitch T.O. on a lower level next to a tall wall for an upper story with no wind at all. The green fog just floods the air all day long, the pitch sweat keeps rolling in your eyes and your pores. You try to resist wiping your face with your shirt sleeves, but it is inevitable, so you just bury the dust deeper and deeper into your pores.

Also, on a cold wintery day, everything seems fine, as long as you are working in sub-freezing temps. Then, you get into your car and eventually the heat kick on. You feel like peeling your friggin face off and screaming out of the window as you are driving blind from pitch down the highway.

Man, those were truly the good old days, right?

Ed


----------



## RooferJim

LOL !!. im glad im not the only one who has experienced a pitch initiation. the old timers would say your not a real roofer untill you have worked with pitch. in the union we would get another dollar an hour to put it down but not to rip it. those were the days.

RooferJim


----------



## talos4

Working with a new guy..

Told him that the next day we were to start a pitch T/O. 

Explained pitch to him and then told him to bring along a change of clothes and a six pack of beer to deal with the pitch residue.:whistling 

Next day we're putting on the usual suspects, masks, creams, etc to try and convince ourselves it was going to work. 

New guy walks up opens a can of beer and starts spreading over his face and hands :w00t: 

"What are you doing!!" 

"it's supposed to help with pitch burn isn't it? 

"No you drink it at the end of the day to dull the pain of the burn"


----------



## Ed the Roofer

The cops just couldn't understand why I had to drink so much after a pitch job.

Heck, my eyes got redder from pitch than anything I ever drank.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim

I remember half the crew would disapear on these jobs and we would need a steady stream of new blood.
one time i was driving home with my head out the truck window beacause my eyes felt as if they had a million needels stiking in them, so I pulled in to the package store and they wouldnt serve me cause my eyes and face were bright red and was dirty like a coal miner. that night I went to the local hospital and they put in some stuff to numb my eyes so I could sleep.
Now that was a real dirty job. Yes I did go back to work the next day.

RooferJim


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Yeah,

I stopped at the local restaurant lounge and ordered a cocktail, and I had not had ANYTHING to drink yet, but the bartender refused to serve me because it looked like I already had to much to drink with my eyes just about bleedig.

I know the feeling of driving with your head out of the window on a sub-freezing day too.

Ed


----------



## roofwiz74

would ya'll please stop,I hate yellow smoke.


----------



## RooferJim

LOL ! yeah that was back when men were men and all the roofers were American.


----------



## roofwiz74

pitch and rag woohoo what fun,get the scoops and lets spread some pea gravel.

ya'll are burnt up.lol


----------



## Ed the Roofer

And how about all of the asbestos fibered base composition flashings. They were easy to tear to a 1/4 or 1/3 or 1/2 size roll though.

Ed


----------



## AaronB.

I have had quite enough of the coal tar tear off. Never laid it up though.


----------



## roofwiz74

Ed the Roofer said:


> And how about all of the asbestos fibered base composition flashings. They were easy to tear to a 1/4 or 1/3 or 1/2 size roll though.
> 
> Ed


I used to precut rolls in the shop,saves lots of time.


----------



## RooferJim

There was a coal tar APP modified made by Allied Signal about ten or fifteen years ago, never tried it but knew it was around. Allied got bought out by another company and im not sure if there still around. I do know that Koppers is still around, they had the pitch paper, pitch mastic etc . I have a small kettle filled with pitch I'll have to fire it up some time for nostagic purposes.


RooferJim


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Your a sick man!

Ed


----------



## ripper

*welded seams*

I have read a few of these and haven't seen anyone talk about the seams. The most critical part of any flat roof is the seams. EPDM has another component to make the seam. Torch down is welded. Simple difference, BIG deal. A welded seam is the joining of 2 materials using the same material. The 2 become one and the chance of a seam failure is minimized in a weld. An EPDM seam is glued together and its chance of failure is much higher than a torched weld. There is a maintenance factor with smooth torch. I usually sell and apply a coating. Some folks like the granulated surface but i have found the welded seam can become contaminated by the granuals, lessening the seams integrity. Also, repairing a torch roof is much simpler. I vote torch down if installed properly. Like any roof, it's integrity is directly related to the roofers ability to properly install it. I am going to replace an EPDM roof today with torch down. THe EPDM failed.


----------



## 1985gt

ripper said:


> I have read a few of these and haven't seen anyone talk about the seams. The most critical part of any flat roof is the seams. EPDM has another component to make the seam. Torch down is welded. Simple difference, BIG deal. A welded seam is the joining of 2 materials using the same material. The 2 become one and the chance of a seam failure is minimized in a weld. An EPDM seam is glued together and its chance of failure is much higher than a torched weld. There is a maintenance factor with smooth torch. I usually sell and apply a coating. Some folks like the granulated surface but i have found the welded seam can become contaminated by the granuals, lessening the seams integrity. Also, repairing a torch roof is much simpler. I vote torch down if installed properly. Like any roof, it's integrity is directly related to the roofers ability to properly install it. I am going to replace an EPDM roof today with torch down. THe EPDM failed.


Old EPDM seams failed because they used glue. The seam tape is much better. Yes a welded seam is better but as with anything else it comes down to installer quality. Torching on granule cap sheets there should never be any granules on the laps. If there are they should have been removed (brushed away) end laps primed. As far as repairs give it to EPDM, repairs are simple unless its ballast then its really not that hard. If we are still voting hot wins. everytime.


----------

